# Fresh Crop! Looks like a shriner!



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

Rocky got a fresh show crop done a couple days ago. I think its going to turn out very well. The vet that did it, crops are all he does and has a extremely good reputation. Cost just under 350 for crop, tattoo, and pills. They didnt send me home with any pain meds though? Although he sure doesnt seem to need them i read its pretty common to receive them. Ill try and post some pics up. Let me know what you think. 
Also please save the preaching about keeping the ears natural. Your opinion is valid but there are other threads for that. no offence. thanks.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Awww, poor baby I think they will turn out good/clean and at least you did your research for the best vet before hand. That E collar will probably bother him more than the crop. Good luck Rocky!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Awww they look great! The vet did a nice job on them but if he seems like he is in any pain I would ask the vet for pain meds. I always get pain meds for my puppies that is a pretty painful procedure. I can';t wait to see them when they heal up!


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks! Its day 3 and he doesnt seem to even notice unless im cleaning them. He is pisssed about the E collar! I went out and found one about half the size that works WAY better for him. It is just long enough to cover his ears but he can still scratch his nose and sniff the ground while walking without getting sucked into a faceplant. Everytime we are walking across grass though he will run, shove his face into the ground and summersault over then give me a look like "look what this thing makes me do!" :clap: It never seems to happen when he is walking on any hard surface though.. sneaky lil bugger trying to guilt trip me. Or maybe he just thinks its fun. I do have to watch him when he climbs up high he likes to leap off everything! Is this common?! 

I was reading on taping methods and like the idea of the moleskin. Is it okay to start with that after the sutures have been removed in about a weeks time i am assuming? Or should I wait a bit longer?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I t looks really good. CAn't wait to see when its all healed up.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Can't wait to see pics when they come from under wraps


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww his sad little cone head pic was too cute  There gunna look great I can't wait to see


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

the moleskin is a great tool to use for ear cropping, or shaping i should say. i think you will be happy with the way they turn out, he looks great and judging by the pictures he doesnt seem too worried about his ears, but i can see how the ecollar would pose as annoying. i mean if anyone ever put that thing on me i would go ballistic, lol. i bet he cant wait to get those stiches out and that alien devise off his neck lol.


----------



## Nightrain349 (Jun 28, 2010)

I am looking forward to seeing the finished product. We have similar screen names and my puppy and yours look almost the same. You asked about the jumping and i find Sable climbing what ever she can just to SUPERMAN off of it..


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL he does look like a Shriner! That is awesome...I have never gotten pain meds either and never had a problem it doesn't hold them back any...


----------



## Garry Parson (Jul 2, 2010)

I am actually on day 2 of having Dozer's ears cropped. I received pain meds, Deramaxx. I gave him one for the first time last night and he passed out within 15 minutes. He dosent seem to be in any pain from the crop but he hates the E Collar with a passion! Also the vet that did his ears didnt wrap them up at all. He has been doing this for 30 years and they look amazing but i was kind of concerned with the fact that they arent wrapped or protected at all. Is this common?


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

Ive seen it done both ways. Id just take his advice. I hear so much different advice on after care of crops when I was searching around. Some people say leave the ears and dont touch them for a week, where as my vet says to clean them twice a day! Id just ask your vet and follow his advice. Specially if he has been doing it for 30 years. Assuming he has a good rep and you have knowledge of some of his previous work?


----------



## DynamicDogs (Jun 29, 2010)

I never got pain meds for ear crops. I even asked, and the vet (who was exp'd in cropping) said they don't need it. He said do not touch the ears for 1 week, then the stitches came out. They also said no cone.


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

See what I mean? LOL! It goes from one end of the spectrum to another. I have no experience, except for this current crop, so I cant suggest one way or another but as far as I can tell there are experts with completely different opinions which both seem to work just fine.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

looks like a great job... cant wait to see them without the taping! good luck!

with our crop, we went with the show crop and no bell. we were given amoxycillin just in case of infections. we went for our first visit and the vet took the tape off after one week as the ears stood perfectly upright. after another week though, we brought Spartacus back in for another tape-up as we did not like the folds and curling of the ear tips... we are due back next week for a follow-up. but as far as Spartacus, no collar was needed as he paid no mind to his ears after the cropping.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You can start the mole skin when the stitches are out that is fine. I am a big believer of pain meds I don't care what they say. Cropped ears are a major surgery and they are painful pain, I will always do pain meds but that is JMO.

I use soft cones not the hard cones because I have had dogs scratch the heck out of the ears and become a bloody mess. When the ears start to heal they will itch and a cone keeps the stitches in and helps them not get infected. I have had well over 20 dogs cropped over the years and 4 puppies who are getting cropped next week, It becomes routine after a while with trail and error! lol


----------

